# Red Sea 500 vortex reaction chamber



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

Just saw this on on F&S site and was wondering if anybody has tried one of these
Freshwater Planted Aquarium & Plant Care: Carbon Dioxide Reaction Chamber CO2 Reactor 500


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I haven't used that exact same one, but a similar kind that works on the same dissolution principles. It works very well at dissolving CO2. Only draw backs that I've heard with the Red Sea 500 Vortex is that it's an internal reactor, and also that at high bubble rates the reactor allows some bubbles to escape.

I haven't had that problem with my Large Vortex Power Reactor.



-John N.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

John,

Which brand is your reactor and where is it available?

I'm looking for a new way to dissolve CO2 since I had to 86 my DIY venturi method due paranoia about back flow. The diffuser discs I use are beginning to get algae buildup and I can see where it'll be a royal PIA to keep cleaning them every couple of weeks.

DJ


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

John is that just a power head attached to a gravel cleaning tube with co2 being injected? If that is indeed what it is, I can vouch for that and say that they work wonderfull I made 2 of them for my tank and love them.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You can find some different versions of the Power Vortex Reactor here: CO2 Accessories.

Gib you're right. It is sort of like a gravel vac with a Rio 50 powerhead attached on top and a small sponge inside. You can definately make it yourself for around $20-30 if you're inclined. There's a good writeup found under "Construction projects" on how to make one yourself on this site.

Right now, I'm using this on a 40 gallon tank and get good pearling and growth. I have a couple sitting around to test out in my other tanks to replace some of the "misting discs" to observe any differences. So far, I like it and can easily be hidden behind a jungle of plants.

-John N.


----------



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I think I will give one a try and post the results. About the diffuser discs that left coast is using. That is what I use now. Just get a spare and toss the algae one in a little diluted bleach and it will be spotless.


----------



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

mazakman said:


> Thanks for the input. I think I will give one a try and post the results. About the diffuser discs that left coast is using. That is what I use now. Just get a spare and toss the algae one in a little diluted bleach and it will be spotless.


If you do decide to get it, they are cheaper on ebay. $25 plus shipping, making it come to about $34. F+S has $10 shipping, which imo is entirely too much with the size of that thing.

Big Als by me has one set up in one of their planted tank display tanks, looks like it does a good job.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I already have a few MaxiJets laying around, so if I do score one, I want the unpowered version. I'm also giving serious consideration to this one:

eBay: Co2 Ball Reactor - Aquarium planted tank, diffuser (item 250074415821 end time Feb-15-07 22:35:11 PST)

I know AquaticMagic is a sponsor here. Any experience with this reactor?

DJ


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

John N. said:


> You can find some different versions of the Power Vortex Reactor here: CO2 Accessories.
> 
> Gib you're right. It is sort of like a gravel vac with a Rio 50 powerhead attached on top and a small sponge inside. You can definately make it yourself for around $20-30 if you're inclined. There's a good writeup found under "Construction projects" on how to make one yourself on this site.
> 
> ...


the gravel cleaning tube was 10 dollars and the silicone tubing was .10 cents a foot, the only real cost in making this is the power head, but you have to have one anyway.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The CO2 Ball reactor looks good in terms of functionality and works with the same principle as the Plant Guild Reactor. 

If you head over to OSH (Orchard Hardware Supply) you can find something called a "viewtainer" in the saws, ruler and nails area. It is clear 6"x2" cylinder designed to hold items (like nails) in a clear container for about $4. Anyways, if you pop off the cap, punch a hole in the bottom for the powerhead and C02 line, you can similar reactor to that Ball reactor, and Plant Guild Vortex Reactor fairly easily too.

-John N.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I just bought the AquaticMagic "ball reactor". I figured I'd only be saving about $3-4 if I DIY this. Also, this one comes with all of the fitting already molded on so I don't have to worry about having to silicone the suction cups, etc. I'll post a review once I get to kick it around some.


DJ


----------

